# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  High school steroids

## Newdog2015

All you knew someone in high school taking them..got to college and realized there were more than you thought...what's your thought on teens getting an edge...would you let your son take them to get that extra boost possibly determining D1 to D2

----------


## Cuz

Yes there are tons of highschool kids on aas. Knew a lot of them. Sad but true, really. And who knows how many take them in college to try to get to the nFL. I had a buddy who played pro ball, and said there was no way around it he had to juice just to keep up...let alone be a star. 

Sadly I had to take mine at the ripe old age of 20. I know.

My son will not ever do this with my knowing, until he is 24 or older, then maybe I could attest.

----------


## t-dogg

> All you knew someone in high school taking them..got to college and realized there were more than you thought...what's your thought on teens getting an edge...would you let your son take them to get that extra boost possibly determining D1 to D2




Don't think it's right or wrong really. It just comes down to "how bad do you want it"? Meaning how bad do you want to succeed in life.

----------


## Xaxist

I suspected some guys were using in high school (mainly football players/wrestlers). I went to college in the early 80s and AAS usage was pretty prevalent in NCAA athletics back then. We can talk and advise until we are blue in the face, but the fact is that many young people are going to use AAS in athletics. I just hope they have the common sense to wait until they stop growing, and educate themselves thoroughly before cycling. There is absolutely no excuse for ignorance with all of the information and forums on the internet.

And no, I don't want any of my kids using AAS.

----------


## Anxnymous

Know a dude I played baseball against in high school, took AAS his senior year an he was I believe #2 draft pick. Also, Boston Loyd was 20 when he started his major steroid stack to compete so I'm sure he started at 17-18 at least, if not sooner. Had another friend that was obvious at 16. I personally started at 18 along with my uncle that started at 17-18, no side effects from any of us that I know of, I'm not gonna go around telling ppl to take AAS this young but I'm also not going to look down on anyone that does. If my son was 17-18 or older, said hes been looking up steroids and new what he was doing, yeah, I wouldn't mind him taking them under my supervision. I dont think its needed though in high school.

----------


## ZenBro

Honestly, as a junior college pitcher (and once top high school Pacific Northwest prospect for hitting) I would say that AAS are your last bet when you're 23-24.
Not because I know of any growth-plate issues or the effects of AAS, but because this is when your baseball clock is starting to tick faster.
High school baseball is a joke and it is 99% based on: maturation and politics. Not talent. (Other than freaks like Harper, Trout)

To go a little off-subject: 
There is no shame in taking the two years off and maturing in a solid junior college program. 
If your son is determined two years with hard work is more than enough to go D1 or D2.
D1 and D2 programs regularly take junior college guys and it gives players two years to develop and mature. (Only exception: Stanford)
I would do this over AAS any day. 
Final thought: Taking AAS is like getting Tommy John surgery. You can always do it, you can never undo it.

----------


## The Dirty South

Dave Tate said it best, it determines when you want to use your ace card. We all get one, its all about when you want to use it. If you use your ace card in HS, you might be an ok college athlete but probably not a starter. If you use it in college, you will probably be a decent college athlete but not professional. If you have insane genetics then you might not ever need too. I've coached HS ball for over 6 years and I've met with many college coaches for D-1 programs in the south. We have all had this discussion and for the majority the above applies. 

Just by .02 on the matter. Great discussion so far! Good idea.

-Dirty South

----------


## trevors

I play junior college ball. With the knowledge that I've required over the past few months, I believe I'm responsible to do my first cycle and do it right. I'm only 20, but I feel like if I get everything I need to get and stick to a routine, are the chances of not restoring natural testosterone levels after pct really that high? If strict precautions are taken during lets say an 8 week cycle, what will the risk be of injuring or having problems with my body?

----------


## Times Roman

> All you knew someone in high school taking them..got to college and realized there were more than you thought...what's your thought on teens getting an edge...would you let your son take them to get that extra boost possibly determining D1 to D2


first, you need to educate yourself and realize that youth and steroids are a bad mix. The reasons are several.
second, not too many highschool kids back in the 70's took steroids. protein powder really hadn't gone mainstream either.
third, my son is 23. he and I had "the talk" several years ago. he too is educated, and a member of this board. he understands the risks, and has avoided AAS. He's a big kid, was on the HS football team, and was certainly tempted by the lure of the "quick and easy edge". Instead, we discussed creatine, and this was his edge.

now, about that first step, education. You need to educate yourself before you can educate your kid....
....get to reading! It's all right here.

Good luck!
---Roman

----------


## Trackstar123

When I was in high school a sopthmore took super Dmz the original. And he got huge. He became the starting runningback for my 6a school which had about 4000 kids. He went from 170 to 195. Then that started a fad. Nearly everyone was on some type of ph. All the starters on the football team and everything. One went on cycle and and bench 365 I belive and broke the school record. None of us ran a proper pct. I really doubt anyone ran real aas though.

----------


## zempey

We had a bunch of guys on our football team on juice, one's nick name was "RoboRoid", everyone new but no one cared. Greg Kovacs went to my school, he was as big as a gorilla in his senior year, no doubting he was juiced up. My buddy did it in his senior year, he was 19 and got quite strong and some good shape, he only did a little for a short time, but damn it worked well. I would not condone my kid using AAS, same as I wouldn't condone the use of any drugs. It's not hypocritical, just a parent not wanting their kid's doing something that could hurt them. I know my mother doesn't condone my use.

----------


## M25

I remember back in the early 90's when I was in HS we were all taking Hot Stuff lol. Anyone else remember that nasty tasting stuff?

----------


## Lee_1978

> I suspected some guys were using in high school (mainly football players/wrestlers). I went to college in the early 80s and AAS usage was pretty prevalent in NCAA athletics back then. We can talk and advise until we are blue in the face, but the fact is that many young people are going to use AAS in athletics. I just hope they have the common sense to wait until they stop growing, and educate themselves thoroughly before cycling. There is absolutely no excuse for ignorance with all of the information and forums on the internet.
> 
> And no, I don't want any of my kids using AAS.


The 80s were the golden age for AAS use in pro athletics, especially in the Communist block and the U.S.A.

----------


## Lee_1978

Here in the U.K, AAS use just isn't as prevalent in school/college/University as it is in the U.S. Sure, it exists, but you'll find it more in the semi pro ranks of sports like rugby and athletics. 

I remember reading a story in one of our national papers about a cheerleader that was busted with clen in her locker and her quarterback boyfriend was found with test or something?

----------


## Chicagotarsier

You are off by 20-30 years in my opinion. Early 70s and late 60s Pittsburgh teams are the renowned party for roids back in the day.

I said it once I will say it again. The one single genetic that you cannot get past is height. If you are not over 6'1...more like 6'3...yur chances in football are slim at a major school (SEC). I was a big boy back in the day 6'4 280 naturally pushing three lift total over 1500 in High School. When I arrived at my SEC school I was the shortest and slowest of all the D linemen. I cured the speed issue and I was just tall enough to make the team. Never touched anything but beef and chicken lol. Looking back I am sure all the other guys were juicing just due to their composition and muscle density. Would I juice knowing then what I know now? No need I was naturally a butt kicker. If it would have made me grow 1-2 inches I would have been all over it.

Moral of the story. Steroids do not give you lateral movement or height. Hard work and God gives those to you.




> The 80s were the golden age for AAS use in pro athletics, especially in the Communist block and the U.S.A.

----------

